# Finnaly First Mink With Pics !!!!!!



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Well i did it lmao and im happy as pig in poo about it to. I have been trapping this crick for around 8 days didnt see much for tracks around it or anything else for that matter. I did have one of my 110's snapped off last check but some how the trigger wires got caught on the jaw and it didnt fire. lol 
But any way I got this guy today in a blind set 110. Under a over hanging bank. When i set it i seen some claw marks in the sand and it was a perfect spot for the 110. 


Here is a couple Pics 

Lol yes i know im a big guy lol the first pic makes me look huge tho 









Here is me holding him. 









Here he is next to a razor blade knife for size ref 









I dont know if it is a big one but i am happy as heck with it. Do you guys think more will be running this crick or was this just a fluke?
Rob


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

Awesome job man. Congrats.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

There wiil be more

That looks like an average size one

Congrats Rob 

Get a coat on, don't you know it's cold out? :lol:


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

ill take credit for that one... for the sole reason i talked to you on T-Man last night about trapping :lol: even if it didnt have anything to do about mink haha

way to go buddy!!! hope i have one waiting for me today... if not i hope to get a few this week!!!!!

you are kicking butt this year man!!! keep it up... makes that drive worth while!!!


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

hmmmm are you sure rob thats not a african weasel? that is soo cool. thats one rodent i cant seem to connect with this year. good job! now paint him white and win the weasel contest! :yikes: 
Al


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

dang i didnt even notice you didnt have a coat on :lol: crazy yoopers!!!


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Rob.. first picture looks like your taking a dump! lmao!!! you need to make big smiles when you connect.. big smiles!  
ya dhose yuppers are a tuff gang... short sleeve shirts in 20 below! :yikes:
looks good rob.. anymore beavers? rats? martin -fishers?


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Great Job on the first i got my first last year and ended up w/ 5 from a small creek just about that size. Theres always a few more!



Wizard3686 said:


> Lol yes i know im a big guy lol the first pic makes me look huge tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont worry 'bout that the computer always adds about 30 lbs. !!

-Bob


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Great catch!!He looks about average!!


----------



## Hunter54 (Feb 12, 2007)

Congrats, nice one!!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Congrats Rob there will be more running that creek for sure just reset the trap and be patient!. OT


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> Get a coat on, don't you know it's cold out? :lol:


HE!!, I'm guessing he has shorts on under those waders as well.

Nice job Rob. So, are you glad you graduated from weasel school??:lol:

Now, go get that Fischer (or isn't the season open yet?).


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice job on the mink Rob. I normally have someone else hold the animal for me in my pictures now. That way without me in it I look about 250lbs lighter!

Griff


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

She looks like a nice one! Reset and you should have another in a couple of days! A male will be about three inches bigger! Good job man.... congrats!


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

If you wern't holding a mouse you wouldn't look so big. Great job on the mink. I always get mine as incidentals.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks guys It feels great. I did put the trap back and in the next couple days i will be going and walking the crick some more and adding a few more sets out. 


Your right Craig it was all you!!
That is what i would of said if you sent me that video lmao



Mister ED said:


> HE!!, I'm guessing he has shorts on under those waders as well.
> 
> Nice job Rob. So, are you glad you graduated from weasel school??:lol:
> 
> Now, go get that Fischer (or isn't the season open yet?).


 
Lmao Hey Ed how did you know??? Yes i do have shorts on under them and the t shirt well i was only maybe 40 yards from the truck i could see it where i was at. 



Nope nothing else yet but a weasel the other day I pulled all of my beaver sets for now till the ice gets a lil better and i can walk on it. I will be setting for fisher on the 1st cant wait i found a ton of tracks around this crick running up and down trees one tree was so packed down it was nuts.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Wizard3686 said:


> Lmao Hey Ed how did you know??? Yes i do have shorts on under them and the t shirt well i was only maybe 40 yards from the truck i could see it where i was at.


Good guess.



Wizard3686 said:


> I will be setting for fisher on the 1st cant wait i found a ton of tracks around this crick running up and down trees one tree was so packed down it was nuts.


 Saw those pics ... holy crap, that tree was beat down like a highway running through Motown.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Mister ED said:


> Good guess.
> 
> Saw those pics ... holy crap, that tree was beat down like a highway running through Motown.


 
Yea man i didnt see that log at first then i started to walk around a lil and it was nucking futs how much it was packed down :yikes:

I will be taking a walk and setting some buckets out on T day and putting beaver and some gusto in them just to get them used to the buckets and sticking there heads in lol.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice work Rob!

Smile dude! You caught a mink!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Great job on the First of many Mink Rob!
Nice pics as well. Keep it up.

Mike


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I bet rod had his Speedo on under the waders, the chartruse one


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

FREEPOP said:


> I bet rod had his Speedo on under the waders, the chartruse one


 


Lmao Hmmm Rod ???:lol:


And no i only wear the speedo to dispatch ***** lmao 


Thanks guys i do have one of me smiling some where . I'll tell ya what if i get another one i will make sure i smile.


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

very cool!!


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Rob,

Nice job buddy. Looks like an average size female for your area. You yoop's don't have large mink, but you have pretty ones. Usually a lot darker then ours down here.

Joe


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

A dislexic error Rob :lol:


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

Good job on your blind set. Awesome catch!

I have all my traps ready to go now so i'm waiting for the week before Christmas to set my traps. My neighbor wan't to come with me and document the type of set and set location to see what we get. I figured the week before Christmas will let the trap site settle down and be prime
conditions for the holiday. 

What do you guys do about heavy snow fall? Do you clean off the trap site or just let it be. the animal will smell it out?


----------

